# Kayak/Solo Skiff/Micro Skiff



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Is $5,000 your max budget? How shallow are you looking to fish? 

Just a thought: I have always been a fan of the late 90s Hewes red/bayfishers. I have also seen some of these for sale in norther states. A trolling motor is pretty nice on them since they get heavier. You could prob fish in 12" of water and they take some rougher water conditions (frequently see people taking them out of the inlets around here - certain days of course). But they are probably closer to $10,000 than 5000...


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I think I can work on the budget, it depends on how many guided trips I go on. To be honest I know very little about flats fishing and I'm just getting started. We don't have super skinny flats that I know of. In this area I would be better off giving up a few inches on the flats to gain more range in the chop. The flats fishing around here is a weird niche, the structure/beaches/blitzes/inlets are mainstays.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Yaks, SUPs, canoes, pirogues, Soloskiffs, etc, are really fun if the weather permits, but outside of summer, the water is cold up there and the consequences for getting wet are much more serious. Yaks can go out in almost anything, but they are geared up to be submerged in the fall, winter and spring. This is not a comfortable way to fish, although there are undoubtedly some hardcore individuals who pull it off. If you want to be one of them, cool, but...

...I advise you to find a used 16' aluminum vee-hull with a good engine and trailer. You can find one in your budget and it is more boat for the money than a SUP or Soloskiff. It may not seem as sexy as some of the poling skiffs, but you are not as protected as we are in the southern inshore areas. Sacrificing a little bit of draft (aluminimum vee-hulls are still very light (unless you fill them with junk) and float very shallow) for a hull that can comfortably handle a broader spectrum of conditions would be a wiser investment IMO. 

Nate


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys. The idea of the Redfisher is great but it brings me to another idea which is, at that price point I would get a boat that would handle lots of open water and a paddle board for the flats. It's really only when the micro skiff is cheaper and allows for great flats options that its attractive.

There are lots of aluminum skiffs on the north shore. I wonder how it would be trying to pole in one or stand in one.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

hi brokeoff... i am a fellow new englander... well i live in long island NY. I am a sight fishing flats junkie.

Here is the my brief take on the scenario up her.

flats season is mid may to mid august
water temps at this time are from 58 to 74 degree... 65 being ideal
i have caught bass in 8" to 3' of water... deeper than 4' it is tough to spot in time and get the fly down
Buy the book sight fishing striped bass by alan calalo it is the best info around on this type of fishing.

boats
a flats micro skiff is amazing for this but its hard to do alone, you cant use this skiff outside of the flats as our seas up here get too rough too quick. Also where i live most boat ramps are about a mile run from most flats and involve an open choppy water crossing. If Iwas going to get a skiff for up here 17' is minimum and it needs to be closer to a bay boat / skiff hybrid.

kayak
amazing and easy for launching and getting to flats. But you must stand up in order to see the fish. There are a couple of flats i fish on foot and use the kayak to get there... then i beach the kayak and walk.

SUP
new to this... perfect for when you get on the flat... difficult to paddle on on windy open water which is required to access some flats.

So
the question is how accessible are your flats.
- If you can launch straight into it and it is calm and you only need to go a short distance to fish a SUP is the answer.
-If you need to paddle a mile and cross some bigger windy areas a hybrid like a diablo is the answer
-if you need to go further than a mile or your flats are deeper are more windy a hobie pedal yak with outrigger stabalizers is your answer
-if you got more money to spend, space to keep a boat, a truck to tow your boat, and you want to be able to go to various flats covering lots of water in a day a skiff is your answer.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey Mighty,

I think the 2 flats 45 minutes north of me both have access via rivers to the flats. Another spot that is not fished but I believe has potential has a boat ramp a few hundred yards away and is very sheltered. The rest of the spots are on the Cape, RI, and Maine. The bay side of the Cape seems like it would be okay on calm days, Monomy, not so much.

The Diablo seems like a great option but I am not exactly sure how to manage it in the estuaries that have a decent current. That's why I thought power would be good so I could motor up through the channel and make multiple passes over a flat on a given tide.

Is it possible to cast off of the poling platform if flying solo?

Also, Sight Fishing for Striped Bass arrives tomorrow.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

i think the best way to fish if you are alone on a skiff here is to figure out where the bass cross the flat and drop anchor and wait for them to come to you. I find on my flats here it is pretty reliable as to where they cross / feed on the flat. You could cast off the polling platform but you will again need to anchor first.


----------



## islandguides (Feb 8, 2016)

This was a comment of mine from another similar thread but I think it applies here too.

Ive done a fair share of sup fishing on the flats also and can say its super fun and much cheaper than getting a skiff but it limits you up here in the NE in terms of mobility and stability in broader ranges of weather.
-

Welcome to the North East. Im a guide up here (being Long Island) and spend most of the time chasing stripers on the flats and sight casting. I run an older flats boat, a mako 181 as someone else has mentioned that they ran in the thread. The other members had good advice and I can say that the weather up here really dictates what you want to be in, when you want to fish, and where you are going to be. 

So here's my take on it all. You say that you're primarily interested in flats or sight fishing stripers, this is a really specific type of fishing that takes place in anywhere from 1-4 ft of water. To do that right in the North East environment you need a shallow draft skiff, no questions about that. Yes there are some guides that fish flats out of larger center consoles like Jones bros and Parkers and do well but for the most part they are beaching the boats on sandbars and wading, or they are drifting the deeper flats and hoping the currents and wind aren't propelling the boat too fast to fire off a cast. If you're looking to actively stalk and hunt you want to pole, you want a flats skiff or technical poling skiff.

Now between those two is up to a few things and preferences. 

Where will you be fishing? -Some flats up here you need to be able to make a run to in some bigger water. I have been very happy at times to have been in a larger and wider flats boat that could handle a bit more chop than a more narrow less beamy tech skiff. Im some what familiar with fishing the cape, there are great flats up there and a lot of opportunity for inshore shallow water fishing where crossing big water doesn't need to happen but do you want to be limited to this?

Weather conditions. -More often than not weather here is not absolutely and perfectly suited to flats and sight fishing. The wind will be a big factor most days and will dictate pole-ability on a flats skiff more significantly than on a tech skiff. My skiff is heavy by flats boats standards. In no wind and calm water it poles great and is effortless. When fighting moderate wind/current it feels like poling a houseboat and ends up in circles. You'll want to fish down current/wind if possible at the time and use the pole to correct drift and keep the bow straight. In this situation a tech skiff would be helpful but keep in mind in the North East that wind+current= not so calm water and that day you may not want to be out flats fishing at all.

How often do you want to fish? With a tech skiff you're fishable days will be numbered. You will have to pick you're days that you'll be able to run a skiff like that. A standard flats skiff will open up some more opportunity and open up running off the beach on good days for albies in the fall. But again playing devil's advocate there probably is a fine line where the benefit of one would outweigh the other when you factor in the specific fishing you say you want to do and the weather usually regarded as best suited for that fishing.Would you be going out in less that optimal settings? factor in how much so.

With all that said is seems to really come down to the same old thing you hear so often. Its a trade off. Do you want a more stable sea worthy flats skiff or a more maneuverable agile specialized tech skiff? Do you want greater limitations with the tech skiff and have greater pay offs when the optimal conditions arise? Up here you honestly don't see a whole lot of technical poling skiffs as guides need to get out even in less optimal conditions. Most guides sight and flats fishing are using older model flats skiffs in the 17-20 ft range that were brought up here in the fly fishing boom of the 90's. A lot of Hewes and Action crafts some older Hells Bays, my Mako181 is the only one I know of. Some use smaller cc skiffs like mako 17's and maritime 18's and throw platforms on.

It really sounds like you want an all arounder type flats able boat. I would suggest something in the 16-18 ft range, don't weigh it down with too heavy of an engine. Keep her light. As long a pole as you can get. Im using a 23.5 on my 18 ft skiff. A good used hewes would be great. Seen some very good looking bonefishers up lately at 10k

Good luck, let me know how the search goes.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Have you considered building your own? It would make for a good winter project if you enjoy woodworking. I will caution you that it will take more time and money than you think, but is very rewarding. A couple of plans that may fit the bill:

http://bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=FS14_LS

http://bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=FS17


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

brokeoff said:


> There are lots of aluminum skiffs on the north shore. I wonder how it would be trying to pole in one or stand in one.


Standing up is easy. They have less initial stability than a flat bottom jonboat so they will feel a bit more wobbly, but they have much more secondary stability so it will be very hard to dip a rail.

Poling one is a little more complicated. Aluminum vee-hulls are light so there is less mass to push which is good, but mass creates momentum once moving, so light weight coupled with increased windage (they are usually 20+" deep), soft chines and lack of strakes allow the wind to push you off your line. The ability to hold a line is called tracking. In the wind you may find yourself expending more effort to keep the boat tracking straight than you actually use pushing it forward.

In the wind, poling anything other than a skiff designed specifically for poling is challenging. You can help a light aluminum vee-hull track better in the wind by pulling the the plug and letting about 4-6" of water in to the bottom. Once you are done fishing, fire up the engine, get the boat moving and pull the plug again to let the water run out. You can't do this with a fancy boat with a raised sole or lots of electrical stuff running along the bottom, so you'd want to keep it simple.

Nate


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

brokeoff said:


> I'm just north of Boston and was thinking about grabbing a SOT kayak, possibly a Diablo, which would allow me to stand up on the flats and paddle around some rocks in the bays. Last weekend I was on a flats boat fishing for stripers...life has changed. It was unreal and I can't wait to get back out. The captain suggested I look at solo skiffs. After researching solo skiffs I stumbled upon micro skiffs.
> 
> Now I'm in the unfortunate spot where all options have plenty of pros and cons:
> 
> ...


My 2 cents: get a cheap kayak or boat that you can afford now that will work for you and go fishing while you save for something that you really want. Stretching your budget for a compromise just doesn't make much sense to me. I've got a Perception Stryker 11.5. It was $500 and I can stand and fish the marsh easily while I save and wait for the timing to be right to buy a skiff that I really want.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I have experience fly fishing on a Diablo Adios, a Cayo SUP, a Cayo 173 Skiff, a HB Guide, and my own Mako 181 Flats.

They're all fantastic and have their pros and cons.

I would have no reservation suggesting that you start with a Diablo. Its exceptionally stable and can be rigged very nicely for fly fishing. I've paddled it in open chop out to spoil islands, across skinny flats, and through fast moving backwater creeks.

The Diablo only has one real draw back ... its not fast or silent when paddling. But that's a trade off for its durability, stability, and versatility. This is the only reason I traded my Diablo for a SUP...because we chase spooky reds here in Tampa on very shallow flats. 

You can find kayaks or SUPs that are easier to paddle...but you will NOT find one that's more stable or suited for standing while fishing.

Mine had an anchor trolley and other rigging that made it easy for me to position myself on a point or relative to wind and current.


----------



## FLAggie (Sep 5, 2016)

They're all fantastic and have their pros and cons.

I would have no reservation suggesting that you start with a Diablo. Its exceptionally stable and can be rigged very nicely for fly fishing. I've paddled it in open chop out to spoil islands, across skinny flats, and through fast moving backwater creeks.

The Diablo only has one real draw back ... its not fast or silent when paddling. But that's a trade off for its durability, stability, and versatility. This is the only reason I traded my Diablo for a SUP...because we chase spooky reds here in Tampa on very shallow flats.

You can find kayaks or SUPs that are easier to paddle...but you will NOT find one that's more stable or suited for standing while fishing.

Mine had an anchor trolley and other rigging that made it easy for me to position myself on a point or relative to wind and current.








[/QUOTE]


crboggs said:


> I have experience fly fishing on a Diablo Adios, a Cayo SUP, a Cayo 173 Skiff, a HB Guide, and my own Mako 181 Flats.
> 
> They're all fantastic and have their pros and cons.
> 
> ...


----------



## FLAggie (Sep 5, 2016)

crboggs not highjack thread, but considering the Cayo 173 spoke with JB and going to plan a trip to look this skiff. What is your opinion on the Cayo 173.
Thanks


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Take a look at the Live Watersports L2Fish.

I have two Diablo Amigo's, and while they're great to fish on, they are a bit difficult to paddle. 
The L2Fish is as stable as the Diablo, but paddles effortlessly. 
I have 2 of each, and I love them both, I just find myself using the L2Fish over the Diablo 9 out of 10 times for ease of use.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

FLAggie said:


> crboggs not highjack thread, but considering the Cayo 173 spoke with JB and going to plan a trip to look this skiff. What is your opinion on the Cayo 173.


The Cayo 173 is alot of boat for the money.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

paint it black said:


> I have two Diablo Amigo's, and while they're great to fish on, they are a bit difficult to paddle.


Yup. They're not the easiest to paddle. But then they're a yak, not a SUP.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It's not a traditional yak, I was told it was a yak/sup hybrid. Like I said, I have two Amigo's and love them. Thomas and Megan are great people, two of the nicest people I have met in the industry.

The same way an L2Fish isn't a traditional paddle board, and are often compared and sought out by the kayak crowd because it offers the same size / stability of a kayak, at half the weight and paddles like a sup.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

I bought a Jackson Superfishal Friday and fished it for the first time today. Pretty cool way to fish, but i would say go a little bigger if you are gonna be in any kind of chop.


----------



## Ambush1 (Sep 26, 2016)

brokeoff said:


> I'm just north of Boston and was thinking about grabbing a SOT kayak, possibly a Diablo, which would allow me to stand up on the flats and paddle around some rocks in the bays. Last weekend I was on a flats boat fishing for stripers...life has changed. It was unreal and I can't wait to get back out. The captain suggested I look at solo skiffs. After researching solo skiffs I stumbled upon micro skiffs.
> 
> Now I'm in the unfortunate spot where all options have plenty of pros and cons:
> 
> ...


Ambush Skiffs? Ambushskiffs.com


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Kayak fishing is awesome. And as mentioned previously, it is cheap. Buy a brand new Hobie, fish it for a couple of years (just the one time investment) while you save up for the skiff you want. Sell the Hobie in two years and you will recover 2/3+ of the cost of it new. They hold their value extremely well if they are treated properly. Not to mention with the new 180 mirage drive coming out on the 2017 models, the 2016 and under models will be heavily discounted.


----------

